# Website problem



## paradox (Apr 25, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct section but when i try log onto the website i get this error message :-

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

have you tried emailing as that was a request a few weeks back


----------



## PaddyDriver (May 14, 2006)

This has happened to me and occurs generally if you leave stuff sitting in your basket for a time.

I verified this as I have a few PC's here at home (nerd) and when one gave the error I could get in fine from the others. 

I fixed by clearing all cache and cookies from IE - I think. Downside is you lose whats in your basket and have to repick.

Hope this helps

Paddy:thumb:


----------

